# Identify Old Bmx With Chrome Fork



## shoe3 (Aug 25, 2016)

Old crusty bmx frame and fork identity


----------



## nycet3 (Aug 26, 2016)

that's a huffy pro thunder. low end, mild steel, bubble gum welds.

does the stem have any identifying markings on it?


----------



## nycet3 (Aug 26, 2016)

trying to see if the stem is a mongoose upgrade. I am unable to tell from the photo. Looking on a phone. Also, if the seat clamp is stamped Suntour it's a pretty cool piece.


----------

